# Wet touch screen phone question



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, I did it. I dropped the darn thing in the toilet. My quick ninja reflexes kicked in and I got it out in record time, but it still got wet through. :Bawling: 
I took it apart as much as I dared (took the inside cover that protects the circuit board off) and I have had it in a bowl of rice since last Monday. I am sort of wary of taking the guts out though. 
There is still a small area of water just under the touch screen that seems to not want to dry out and you can see water stain where it has dried out some. 
I have another 7 days to get it dried out and turned back on before my calling plan (I am grandfathered in on an old Alltel plan and have an old phone turned on now) has to change, meaning less minutes and more money. It works. Well, I was able to turn it on and get some info from my contacts without issue, but am not sure if it will make a call successfully. 
There are five more screws to get the inside out but I am not sure that will take me to the inside of the touch screen. 
It is an LG Chocolate touch. Would really like to get it dried out completely and turned back on for obvious reasons. Any one have experience taking the innards out and putting them back in without incidence?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

We had two of the same phones... GF got her's 'dunked'. Jumped up to a smart phone as a replacement. Went back a few weeks later, turned the phone on and worked like a charm. I'd put it in a warm spot (not hot) and hope it dries out. I wouldn't take the innards out... I'd remove the battery, SD, and SIM cards, but that's all.

If you have a contract for service, they'll might give you another one for free.....


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

There's the thing, Texican. If I replace it permanently I lose my current contract. It doesn't make sense to me, but that is what I was told. I am currently eligible for upgrade, which I could get the same phone for I think .99 but a different Hex # attached to the account when there was not a warranty claim will void my grandfathered contract. Got me by the short hairs.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, my LG Chocolate wasn't a smart phone... if I'd'a wanted to keep the same contract, I'd'a had to got a replacement 'un smart' phone.

Face it, a contract is worthless if your phone is dead.

Might have to go on ebay and buy a replacement, and change out the SIM cards from your old choc to a new one?

I had a tracfone for years.... I 'could' see going back to a month to month smart phone service.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

put the phone in a bowl of rice and leave it a couple of days. It will either work or not.. If not then time to pony up for a new one.


----------



## Graham (Jul 24, 2011)

I've done that with both my phone and my handheld gps. I took the battery out and the sim card and just played a hair dryer on it. They are both working fine now.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> put the phone in a bowl of rice and leave it a couple of days. It will either work or not.. If not then time to pony up for a new one.


Rice or salt, both will draw out moisture.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

in general, disassemble as far as practical, rinse with distilled water, blow dry and use ir lamps


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Had it in rice for a week. Turned it on and I was able to get some of the info I needed, poked around a bit and then left it. I noticed the speaker turning on and off repeatedly while it was sitting on the table. It turned itself off overnight some time. Now it won't turn on again.


----------

